# Land to build in Livingston



## BigJim

Looking for land to build home on in Livingston... anybody know of anything available, that's not on HAR?

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## 2catsfishin

I have a buddy, I work with that has a lot in Point Blank Holiday Village 50-100 $25,000
Private message me for his info if your interested. thanks 2cats..


----------

